# Пожалуйста, посоветуйте: лечение или операция?



## Redtaksa (3 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и гости форума! Очень прошу совета! Мне 38 лет, женщина вес 74, работаю медсестрой, работа преимущестаенно на ногах, отделение функциональной диагностики. В мае 2015 года начала болеть спина в области крестца, вся поясница к врачу не ходила, купила мильгамму, мовалис, мидоклм, пролечилась и забыла до сентября месяца, снова начала болеть поясница, боль жующая, постоянная, а так же появилась боль в левой ноге, в голеностопе, не мога его выпрямить, обратилась к неврологу сделала МРТ его результаты:МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично крестцового отдела пощвоночника, остеохондроз, спондилез.Протрузия дисков L3S1. Была на консультации у нейрохирурга она написала ПМПД Деформирующий спонлиартроз, грыжа диска со стенозом левого радикуляционного кольца, корешковый синдром.Назначила лечение: ксефокам, потом аксоксия, крмбилипен, мидокалм, пирацетам. Я пролечилась стало лучше, боль прошла.Теперь уже в марте ситуация повторяется но уже из назначенного ранее ничего не помогает, боль в спине, слабость в ногах, ощущение горячего в правой ноге. Пробыла на больничном 3 недели, врач опять отправила к нейрохирургу та посмотрела назначила повторное МРТ и сказала наверно придется оперироваться.Вот МРТ от 1 апреля 2016 картина дистрофических изменений пояснично- крестцового отдела позвоночника, спондилоартроз, спондилез, выпячивание диска L3-L5, экструзия L5S1, что делать в моем случае? Спасибо заранее.



добавляю снимки, прошу прощение за качество


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2016)

*Redtaksa*, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Redtaksa (3 Апр 2016)

спасибо за внимание, я новичок, пока не совсем разобралась, пишу с телефона.


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2016)

*Redtaksa*, Наталья, я приглашу в Вашу тему докторов.
Ждём комментарии врачей.


----------



## Redtaksa (3 Апр 2016)

Очень признательна Вам!


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Апр 2016)

Redtaksa написал(а):


> добавляю снимки, прошу прощение за качество


перефотографируйте снимки


----------



## Redtaksa (3 Апр 2016)

Извините, стемнело уже не получается, завтра попробую перефотографировать


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2016)

Redtaksa написал(а):


> Извините, стемнело уже не получается, завтра попробую перефотографировать


Просмотр будет комфортнее, если снимки переснять на фоне монитора (более подробно в теме по ссылке) -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Redtaksa (3 Апр 2016)

не получается что то


----------



## Redtaksa (4 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые доктора, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Апр 2016)

Грамотно проведённое комплексное консервативное лечение, в котором будет место мануальной терапии, позволит добиться желаемого результата и избежать помощи нейрохирурга.


----------



## Redtaksa (4 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Грамотно проведённое комплексное консервативное лечение, в котором будет место мануальной терапии, позволит добиться желаемого результата и избежать помощи нейрохирурга.


Спасибо за ответ, сейчас еду в больницу, надеюсь смогу договориться о госпитализации, исключив операцию

Нет ли на форуме специалистов из Воронежа или Черноземья?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Апр 2016)

Зачем Вам госпитализация? Лечиться лучше амбулаторно.


----------



## Redtaksa (4 Апр 2016)

Владимир, спасибо за ответ и внимание к моей проблеме, я на больничном уже три недели у невропатолога, лечилась НПВС, витамины, миорелаксанты, боль уже не такая сильная, но есть постоянно, сегодня до больницы пришлось идти 2 км спина вроде нормально, но вступило в пальцы на правой ноге, я чуть не плакала от этой боли, в отделение зашла сапоги сняла и 30 мин сидела и разминала их. Может Вы сможете что то конкретное порекомендовать, я сама не сторонница больницы, придется детей бросать....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2016)

Redtaksa написал(а):


> Владимир, спасибо за ответ и внимание к моей проблеме, я на больничном уже три недели у невропатолога, лечилась НПВС, витамины, миорелаксанты, боль уже не такая сильная, но есть постоянно, сегодня до больницы пришлось идти 2 км спина вроде нормально, но вступило в пальцы на правой ноге, я чуть не плакала от этой боли, в отделение зашла сапоги сняла и 30 мин сидела и разминала их. Может Вы сможете что то конкретное порекомендовать, я сама не сторонница больницы, придется детей бросать....


Прочтите пост № 11!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2016)

Пост 11 (в каждом сообщении цифирка справа). Это пост 19.


> ...Грамотно проведённое комплексное консервативное лечение, в котором будет место мануальной терапии, позволит добиться желаемого результата и избежать помощи нейрохирурга....


----------



## Redtaksa (5 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пост 11 (в каждом сообщении цифирка справа). Это пост 19.
> ...Грамотно проведённое комплексное консервативное лечение, в котором будет место мануальной терапии, позволит добиться желаемого результата и избежать помощи нейрохирурга....



Спасибо Доктор Ступин, откуда мне знать, смогут врачи провести это грамотное консервативное лечение? Завтра ложусь в стационар. Еще вопрос нужен ли мне корсет для ношения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2016)

Болит, носите.
Когда пройдет, будете одевать только при существенной нагрузке, копании картошки.
Степень существенности, определяется степью тренированности


----------



## Redtaksa (5 Апр 2016)

думаю теперь не смогу ни сажать ни копать картошку, спасибо за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2016)

Почему?
Почему все могут, а Вы нет?


----------



## Redtaksa (6 Апр 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток! Сегодня легла в нейрохирургию.Назначили капельницу физ раствор с эуфиллином и дексаметазоном. Вытяжение на позвоночник, массаж, скипидарные ванны, магнит и лазер на поясницу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2016)

ЛЕЧАТ! В нейроХИРУРГИИ!
Значит это правильные хирурги, оперируют только если не помогает консервативное хорошее лечение.


----------



## Redtaksa (6 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин, меня единственно смущают вытяжения, читала что мнения об их использовании не однозначны, не будет ли хуже от вытяжения. Спина сильно разболелась


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2016)

Опишите, как делали?


----------



## Redtaksa (7 Апр 2016)

меня положили на кушетку, ремнями стянули в районе груди и бедер, к ногам повесили грузы, кушетка как бы разъехалась посредине образовалась дырка, так лежала 30 мин потом на каталке меня отвезли в палату и положили на живот, час я лежала с подушкой под животом, потом весь день ходила в корсете,сидеть запрещено на 10 дней


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2016)

Вытяжение на поражённый сегмент, обострение % 35, имхо.
Чаще помогает.


----------



## Redtaksa (7 Апр 2016)

значит делать вытяжение. Из лекарств еще добавили Октолипен и мексидол капельницы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2016)

хорошо


----------



## Redtaksa (7 Апр 2016)

Благодарю за ответы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2016)

Описывайте свое выздоровление.


----------



## Redtaksa (9 Апр 2016)

Выздоровление идет медленно, после вытяжения болит весь позвоночник и мышцы спины, в выходные процедур нет, только капельницы...вся следующая неделя впереди, лечат здесь 10 дней


----------



## Redtaksa (10 Апр 2016)

Начала болеть нога в голеностопе, больновато тянуть носок. Боюсь не будет еще хуже от вытяжения, сделала три процедуры, может отказаться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2016)

Боли в стопе или в икре?


----------



## Redtaksa (10 Апр 2016)

нет не в икре, в стопе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2016)

???
А в покое боль есть или при движении.
Если в покое, то скорее от позвоночника, если при движении, то боль скорее местная.
На пятках и носках-ходите?


----------



## Redtaksa (10 Апр 2016)

В покое только позвоночник ноет, даже когда лежу.При ходьбе болит левый голеностопный сустав. Да сейчас встала и походила и на пятках и носках...но такой хруст стоит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2016)

Похоже просто на артроз голеностопа. основному лечению не мешает.


----------



## Redtaksa (10 Апр 2016)

Спасибо Вам за ответ, делала ренген несколько месяцев назад без костно деструктивных изменений. Будьте добры посоветуйте еще раз продолжать вытяжение позвоночника? Многие пишут что способствует выпадению грыж


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2016)

Если перетянут, тогда обострение.
Делать.


----------



## Redtaksa (10 Апр 2016)

Спасибо, доброй ночи!


----------



## Redtaksa (12 Апр 2016)

Добрый день, я продолжаю лечение в нейрохирургическом отделении, сегодня уже 7 день, капельницы, вытяжение, физиопроцедуры, скипидарные ванны, спина уже почти не беспокоит, но болит левая нога, массажистка сказала что воспаление ломпасного нерва, по наружной поверхности бедра до самых пальцев, не знаю до стационара такого не было


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2016)

Ломпасный невр!
Еще бы такой найти.
Корешок и нерв, от него идущий, болит, скорее.


----------



## Redtaksa (13 Апр 2016)

Сама в первый раз услышала про лампасный нерв! Врач лечащий тоже его так называла...буду надеятся что к окончанию лечения он утихнет, а то сейчас он беспокоит больше чем спина..лечение продлится до 18 апреля

Во время массажа к ноге не прикоснуться, болит жуть как...врач лечащий сегодня не приходила, сама подвернула ногу, ходит с костылем..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2016)

"Лампасный" синдром! Наверное.

Если врачу больно, то и пациента жальче!


----------



## Redtaksa (14 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые доктора, посоветуйте, чем можно снять боль в ноге, спина уже не болит...у врача спросила, она говорит воспаление мышц, при массаже больно, ходить тоже неприятно..врач моя уходит на больничный, в понедельник выписка


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Блокада со стероидом


----------



## Redtaksa (15 Апр 2016)

И больше ничего? Никто мне ее делать не будет здесь...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

В выписке укажут два основных препарата-анальгетик или нпвп и миорелаксант.
Плюс два основных действия-иммобилизацию места поражения (корсетом и поведениям) и восстановление подвижности в непоражённый сегментах (лфк и массаж).
Плюс способ уменьшения боли, снятия воспаления и улучшения кровоснабжения в месте поражения- такими универсальными качествами обладает физиотерапия.
И тогда Вашим основным доктором станет время.
Время лечит.

Времени можно помочь:
- найти кто сделает несколько блокад со стероидами
- найти мануального терапевта, который сможет помочь
Лучше найти место где это все и то что перечислено выше, смогут сделать одновременно.
Как правило это специализированные центры или индивидуальные кабинеты врачей, где владеюь такими комплексными возможностями.

Сроки здесь не определенные, но учитывая отсутствие эффекта от уже проведённого лечения, надо настраиваться на несколько недель и месяцев.
Неотложности бежать на операцию в описанном вами состоянии, нет.
Поэтому если страх перед операцией большое чем страх потерять время, то надо долечиться временем и врачебной помощью.
Операция даёт более определенные сроки. Месяц дома и на работу. Это происходит в абсолютном количестве случаев.
Процент не улучшения от оперции, сейчас у Вас, приблизительно равен проценту не улучшения от лечения временем и врачами.(имхо).


----------



## Redtaksa (15 Апр 2016)

Спасибо Вам за ответ и советы которые давали на протяжении всего моего лечения, в понедельник получу выписку и буду потихоньку настраиваться на работу, заниматься ЛФК, сейчас нужно будет постепенно возвращаться к труду..попробую найти мануального терапевта, хотя здесь мне его не назначили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Вот и правильно.


----------



## Redtaksa (15 Апр 2016)

Федор Петрович, извините, я уже надоела вопросами...последний хотела узнать Ваше мнение по поводу целесообразности гомепатических препаратов Цель Т, Траумель С, Дискус композитум, есть ли смысл их купить и проколоть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Если очень сильно верите и если больше ничего нельзя, аллергия например.
Какое вино любите?


----------



## Redtaksa (16 Апр 2016)

Аллергии у меня нет, шарики, иньекции гомепатические раньше не использовала в лечении, но колола собакам, им точно помогает...я с детства люблю собак, у меня такса миниатюрная, а еще я будущий ветеринарный врач( 4 курс). Вино люблю белое полусладкое


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2016)

Redtaksa написал(а):


> ...я с детства люблю собак, у меня такса миниатюрная


Никогда не видела таких собачек.
Может быть, познакомите? 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5936/


----------



## Redtaksa (16 Апр 2016)

Светлана, добавила несколько фотографий


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2016)

Redtaksa написал(а):


> Аллергии у меня нет, шарики, иньекции гомепатические раньше не использовала в лечении, но колола собакам, им точно помогает...я с детства люблю собак, у меня такса миниатюрная, а еще я будущий ветеринарный врач( 4 курс). Вино люблю белое полусладкое


Вот хорошо, вот вином и гомеопатией полечимся, только к этому добавим нпвп и Блокады со стероидами.


----------



## Redtaksa (17 Апр 2016)

Поняла Вас Федор Петрович!


----------



## Redtaksa (18 Апр 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток! Сегодня закончилось мое пребывание в стационаре, в нейрохирургическом отделении. Клинический диагноз: Поражение межпозвоночных дисков, спондилоартроз.Грыжи дисков L4L5,L5S1.Корешковый синдром L5справа, радикулопатия S1слева.Стойкий болевой синдром. Проведено консервативное лечение: ксефокам, октолепен, В6, мексифин, физ раствор дексаметазон, эуфиллин, массаж, вытяжение, белые скипидарные ванны, фонофорез диклофенака. Рекомендовано: нимесулид 50мг 2 раза в день, мидокалм 50мг 3 раза в лень, хондрогард 1,0вм 10 дней.ЗОЖ, ЛФК, массаж,ограничение физ нагрузки.Состояние мое улучшилось, утром есть небольшие ноющие боли, но через несколько часов они сами проходят.


----------



## Redtaksa (26 Апр 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток! Я вышла на работу после продолжительного больничного.Сейчас делаю вм иньекции Хондрогарда, немесулид пью когда сильно разноется спина.Вопрос: начала заниматься ЛФК после занятий болит спина, стоит продолжать? Аквааэробикой или чем то подобным можно заниматься?


----------



## Redtaksa (27 Апр 2016)

Доктора, ответьте пожалуйста!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2016)

Требуете ответа на вопрос на который есть ответ в каждой теме.
Делать лфк надо и надо делать по периоду боли. Если не делали, то независимо от периода начинаете с ЛФК для острого периода.
И по мере восстановления перейдете в физическим тренировкам, куда может попасть и аквааэробика. Не важно что Вы делаете, а как. А надо с постепенным нарастанием объема, силы и количества.


----------



## Redtaksa (28 Апр 2016)

Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Нашли упражнения по периоду?
если нет, пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## La murr (29 Апр 2016)

*Redtaksa*, упражнения посмотрите здесь, пожалуйста - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------

